# S/he wants to ....



## Rallino

Hello everyone!

The type of sentence I want to say is:

He *wants to* go, She *wants to* participate ... etc

I was told that the suffix: *~tai  *can only be used for the first and second person; and not for the 3rd person.

How can I talk about a 3rd person's wishes, without using the *~to omoimasu* ?


Thank you


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
How about using *~tagatte iru/imasu*?

He wants to go.
kare wa iki-tagatte iru
kare wa iki-tagatte imasu

She wants to participate...
kanojo wa sanka-shi-tagatte iru
kanojo wa sanka-shi-tagatte imasu


----------



## Rallino

ahh arigatou gozaimasu!

_I don't have japanese characters on this keyboard, sorry about this_

Can I try this once:

Tabun Mikiko-san mo watashitachi to ki-tagatte iru, dakara denwa shitara ii to omoimasu.
(Maybe Mikiko wants to come with us as well, I think we'd better call her)

And can I write this same sentence like this:

Tabun Mikiko-san mo kuru ga hoshii, dakara denwa shitara ii to omoimasu.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.

Tabun Mikiko-san mo watashitachi to ki-tagatte iru, dakara denwa shitara ii to omoimasu.
Tabun Mikiko-san mo kuru ga hoshii, dakara denwa shitara ii to omoimasu.

The underlined parts are unnatural.

Tabun Mikiko-san mo watashitachi to ki-tagatte imasu. dakara denwa shitara ii to omoimasu.
or
Tabun Mikiko-san mo watashitachi to ki-tagatte-iru-desyou-kara, denwa shitara ii to omoimasu.
sounds natural.

kuru ga hoshii is completely wrong. It doesn't make sense.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rallino

Now I am on my own computer, I can use japanese letters.

With "desyou", do you mean: でしょう ?

You say: 「来る　が　ほしい」　does not make sense; how about: 「来ること　が　ほしい」　?

たぶん三紀子さんもわたしたちと来ることがほしいですから、電話したらいいと思います。

Does it sound terrible? _Sorry if my questions are too basic, I'm trying to get the hang of it =]_


----------



## Flaminius

You cannot use ほしい other than wanting a thing (I want a banana) and wanting someone else to do something (I want her to come).


----------



## Rallino

Ah! I understand now. Thank you very much the trouble


----------



## Wacky...

not even 来てほしい?


----------



## Wishfull

Wacky... said:


> not even 来てほしい?



Hi.
来てほしい　has a different meaning.
_*We want* her to come._

・・・・・・・・・・・・・
Rallinoさんのおかげで、昔のことを思い出しました。

She wants to come.
*彼女は来ることを欲する。*は、今でもありですかねえ。
私の中学生の時は、このように訳すように、習いましたよ。

*彼女は来ることを欲する。*（古い日本語）をそのまま現代国語に変えると、
*彼女は来ることが欲しい*となりますよね。

英語を逐語訳できるように、あみだされた、翻訳体の一種なのでしょうが、
「彼女は来ることを欲する」は一応意味が通じるのではないでしょうか。
「彼女は来ることが欲しい」は、さすがにバツと思いますが。


----------



## Wacky...

Wishfull said:


> Hi.
> 来てほしい　has a different meaning.
> _*We want* her to come._



なるほど！I thought about that when I was watching anime earlier.
The main character said だから、聞いてほしい.

Thanks a lot!


----------

